

Radical new input system coming for mobile devices: 8pen - trickjarrett
http://www.the8pen.com/

======
some1else
Another day, another mobile device input method :-)

Looks interesting, I'll give it a try when it goes live.

~~~
yellow
This page claims it goes live tomorrow. I'm looking forward to trying it out
on my X.

<http://www.the8pen.com/index.html>

------
Goosey
I am looking forward to trying this out. I have been a complete convert to
Swype since getting my DroidX, so I am totally sold on the idea of trying new
interfaces.

------
thelastnode
This is a lot like one of the input methods for iPod Linux (back when it was
still around).

